# Hockey / Cricket



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, does anybody know if there are any Field Hockey and Cricket Clubs in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi, does anybody know if there are any Field Hockey and Cricket Clubs in Abu Dhabi?


Hi,
Zayed cricket club - at the stadium
Cheers
Steve


----------

